# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  meeting χαλανδριου

## jungle traveller

Καλησπερα!!!πιστευω πως εχει περασει αρκετος καιρος απο το προηγουμενο meeting γιαυτο πιστευω πως αξιζει να γινει αυτες τις μερες ενα ακομα!!Τωρα ημερα δεν ξερω να προτεινω γιατι οι περισσοτεροι δουλευουν.Αμα θελετε προτεινετε.Βασικα θα ηθελα να ηταν και καποια απο τα βασικα μελη και γνωστες για να μας βοηθησουν εμας του νεοπες!!!
Περιμενω προτασεις!!  ::  
Αντε και ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ!!!!!  ::   ::   :: 

Υ.Γ:Πλακα δεν θα ειχε οι φατσουλες να ειχαν και κανα χριστουγεννιατικο σκουφακι...???



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## alex-23

πρεπει να οργανοσουμε κατι το σαββατο 4/12 τι λετε?
οποιος νεος ενδιαφερεται ειναι ευπροσδεχτος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## devout

ναι ναι αν γίνεται για 4/12 να ξεστραβωθούμε κι εμείς οι noob-άδες!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μέσα, αν μπορέσω θα έρθω κι εγώ, μάλλον κατά απογευματάκι...

----------


## nicolouris

> Μέσα, αν μπορέσω θα έρθω κι εγώ, μάλλον κατά απογευματάκι...



Ωπα δεν μας το είπες Νικ, πότε έρχεσαι? Αντε με το καλό γιατί έχουμε να πούμε πολλά....  :: 

Εν τω μεταξύ που θα γίνει? Προτείνω κάπου ήσυχα για να μπορούμε να μιλάμε, Blackrose

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αύριο θα ξέρω τι ώρα μπορώ να έρθω, κατεβαίνω για δουλειές...

----------


## andreas

μην ξεχασεις την κεραια!!!  ::

----------


## Blain57

Θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι και εγω, μιας και προβλεπετε να εμπλακουμε με Mick Flem κομβο...

αποφασιστε ωρα και μερος ομως..

----------


## lambrosk

Κάντε το ποστ εδώ να ξέρουμε και εμείς...  ::

----------


## #Markos#

Σύμφωνω με το nicolouri η Blackrose είναι οτι πρέπει για το meeting. Τι ώρα περίπου??  ::   ::

----------


## Blain57

Τι και που ειναι το Blackrose?

----------


## jimis

Δυστυχώς εγώ θα λείπω εκτός Αθηνών, θέλω όμως μετά το πέρας του meeting να αναρτηθεί πλήρες χρονοδιάγραμμα ανέγερσης κόμβων Χαλανδρίου  :: . 

Και Νικολούρη μη μασάς, θα πιάσεις σήμα. Δες πρώτα πρώτα με τον Mick τι παίζει με την ισχύ του AP και μετά κάτι θα κάνουμε και με την καταραμένη λεύκα  :: ... 

Δημήτρης

----------


## nicolouris

Τελικά δεν είναι λεύκα  ::  αλλά θα τα καταφέρω που θα πάει!!!  ::

----------


## alex-23

για πειτε μερος και ωρα???
Βαγγελη για πες!

----------


## lambrosk

::  Αν το πειτε τελευτίαία στιγμή θα είσαστε 3 και ο κούκος!

----------


## alex-23

αυριο σαββατο στις 4 30 στο Blackrose 
αργοτερα θα σας πω λεπτομερος πως θα ερθετε  ::

----------


## alex-23

το blackrose ειναι Κωστα Βαρναλη και Γκινης 
τα λεμε εκει  ::

----------

